# Army Builder Allies?! WTF



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

So while creating my chaos space marine army on army builder (which i am new too) i noticed a spot under the roster tab that said something about "allies" so...i clicked on it and continued clicking around and it said "kroot mercenariness" or something to that effect. so does this mean i could have part of the Kroot army as a hired gun? just curious. and Also ive been wanted to try out the Necrons and i just want some feed back and advice maybe some tips or hints about them. i dont want to rush into buying anything but i want to experience more of 40k.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

someformofchaos said:


> So while creating my chaos space marine army on army builder (which i am new too) i noticed a spot under the roster tab that said something about "allies" so...i clicked on it and continued clicking around and it said "kroot mercenariness" or something to that effect. so does this mean i could have part of the Kroot army as a hired gun? just curious. and Also ive been wanted to try out the Necrons and i just want some feed back and advice maybe some tips or hints about them. i dont want to rush into buying anything but i want to experience more of 40k.


This is one of the reasons you don't use army builders. And here I came, thinking there was actually a new release...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, Jackal's right. All you need is a Codex and an Excel sheet.

Midnight


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

of course they might be on your army builder because there is a WD Kroot merc list that allows you to ally with certain races, can't recall the issue though, as its quite an old one now, so its not necessarily a mistake.

although army builder as a whole is a mistake.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

You're allowed to as long as your opponent is cool with it and you have agreed to things.
With a tourney, it's up to the TOs (if they banned ALL SM armies, It'd be a nice change, or just the red and grey ones) to give it wings.

AB is a tool. * Nothing more. You still need the codex, and if you aren't completely disfunctional with a pen and paper (or even word, excel, etc) you can put together a legal list without it.

*Like mathhammer nerds are tools. It's a case of the right tool for the right job. And some are 'right tools'. Statistics may tell you one thing, but dice collide when mass rolling, and this alters the cascade results.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

For apocalypse you can use Kroot Mercs and whatnot, but not in 40K you ain't.:threaten:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

DestroyerHive said:


> For apocalypse you can use Kroot Mercs and whatnot, but not in 40K you ain't.:threaten:


why not?, rules exist for them to be used by other armies in 40k.


----------



## someformofchaos (Aug 3, 2010)

I have made quite a few armys' by hand it just save a lot of time i still rely heavily on my codex dont worry people i was just curious.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

On an aside, I don't even know what army builder is. But all I've heard is negative feedback so I thought 'Well what's the point of taking up valuable space on my 'C' Drive of death and darkness... No, really, you can't uninstall or delete programs. (Well you can but it don't get rid of no space...)'

Midnight


----------

